# DVD Drive Drivers



## Rashiki1 (Oct 20, 2007)

*Driver not reading?*

Hello,
So a few days ago, my 2 dvd drives dropped off my computer, the computer recognizes that they are there, but in the device manager it has the little yellow exclamation mark next to it. It says "Windows cannot initialize the device driver for this hardware. (Code 37)" I do not know what could have caused this to happen, i have the cd drivers but they wont read any cds i put into them, they dont show up in my computer. But the computer knows that they are there. I have already uninstalled them, replugged them and reinstalled them. Still doesnt work. Please Help!


----------



## Rashiki1 (Oct 20, 2007)

Ok, so i have been poking around trying to figure out what is wrong, i have a little bit more information that will help narrow it down. So it seems that my computer is automatically installing some random drivers for my dvd-rom, and they are not the right ones. I found the correct driver online but when i try to install it it says it doesnt exist. I am at a loss here. Someone please help, any help will do


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

the drivers are usually part of windows
remove the upper and lower filters
http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;EN-US;314060


----------

